# The Secret To Good Sliced Brisket Defies Conventional Wisdom



## solaryellow

I have been meaning to post this for about 6 months but kept forgetting, something would get in the way, blah blah blah, etc. With the impending end of the world on Dec. 21st 2012 (and I am bored watching servers reboot at work) I figured I would throw it out there. My secret to great brisket is to not trim any fat off at all. There it is in all of its simplistic glory.

I have had some back channel discussions with some other members who also believe they make a great brisket and we have all arrived at the same conclusion separately. Trimming the fat is a pointless exercise that will actually diminish the final product. I would like to challenge those of you who are struggling with brisket to give this a try.

But what about all that fat you ask. What about it? I assume that you have a knife since you are trimming brisket to begin with. Rather than using it before you smoke the brisket, use it after the fact when you are serving the brisket. Unless you are turning your briskets into charcoal, if you don't trim the fat you will have a very moist brisket.

For those interested in how I make brisket, here you go.

My rub is very simple and consists of the following:

1/3 cup kosher salt

1/4 cup coarse ground black pepper

1 TBS onion powder

1 TBS granulated garlic

1 TBS paprika

1 1/2 TSP chipotle powder

My process is as follows:

While the smoker is coming up to temp I will apply rub to all surfaces of the brisket. Depending on the size of the brisket, you may need more or less rub than what I have posted above. The objective is not to use all the rub. A little bit goes a long way.








Once the smoker has hit my desired temperature (usually 235*), I put the brisket on. I will then wait about 6 hours before putting a temp probe in the thickest part of the meat. And then I wait. When the IT hits 175* I will then check it hourly with a round toothpick. If the round toothpick slides in and out easily it is done (by easily I mean with virtually no effort). Sometimes that is 180* and other times it can be 195*. My point is that there is no perfect temperature to signal that it is done. Every brisket is different and understanding that is a crucial point.

Once the brisket is done I will double wrap it in heavy duty foil, cooler it, and let it rest for two hours. After that I will open it up and slice it.







I do not foil prior to completion or inject my briskets. At one time I had used both of these practices.


----------



## solaryellow

I forgot to mention that I use this same process in all of my smokers.

The 500 gal RF







Mini-Me







And the UDS


----------



## DanMcG

I like the toothpick idea,  I had never thought of that. I'll give it a try next time


----------



## bamafan

I'm pretty close to that also Joel. But I have trimmed the fat off. Did that on my last brisket and it wasn't as good as ones before so I'm back to leaving it on. Definally will try the toothpick idea. Thanks for that one! Still lacking on my brisket! It's good but not great. Going to try your rub mix also.


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks for the info Joel! It's certainly worth a try!


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> I'm pretty close to that also Joel. But I have trimmed the fat off. Did that on my last brisket and it wasn't as good as ones before so I'm back to leaving it on. Definally will try the toothpick idea. Thanks for that one! Still lacking on my brisket! It's good but not great. Going to try your rub mix also.




Very interesting Tim. It didn't hit me until Bob (desertlites) paid me a visit this past summer and he commented on how good the brisket was that we had for dinner. Then about a month later Joe (boykjo) and I were talking about not trimming brisket and the lightbulb went off about what we were doing differently than everyone else.


----------



## alblancher

Thanks for the tutorial Joel!  To trim or not to trim,  bet there are a lot of different opinions about that one.  I like a quarter inch just because it makes a better final presentation IMHO


----------



## pops6927

I know this is going to be a picky question, but a discussion my wife and I often have (now I didn't say 'arguement' but it has let to it closely many times... lol!): what kind of toothpick?  Round or Flat?  I like to use the round ones, she likes to use the flat ones.  Yes, sadly, we are a two toothpick family, split right down the middle on it!  She tests all her baking with flat ones, I test all mine with round ones, we've had this inequity for 40 years, lol!  And, of course, neither one will give to the other which one is right!


----------



## solaryellow

DanMcG said:


> I like the toothpick idea,  I had never thought of that. I'll give it a try next time


I can't take credit for it. I got it from Kenneth (raptor700). But it is a very simple test.




SmokinAl said:


> Thanks for the info Joel! It's certainly worth a try!




Give it a try and let us know how it works for you Al.


----------



## solaryellow

Pops6927 said:


> I know this is going to be a picky question, but a discussion my wife and I often have (now I didn't say 'arguement' but it has let to it closely many times... lol!): what kind of toothpick?  Round or Flat?  I like to use the round ones, she likes to use the flat ones.  Yes, sadly, we are a two toothpick family, split right down the middle on it!  She tests all her baking with flat ones, I test all mine with round ones, we've had this inequity for 40 years, lol!










 I would like to say my wife and I don't have those type of discussions but we do. I use a round toothpick Pops. I will edit the original post to reflect that.


----------



## solaryellow

alblancher said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Joel!  To trim or not to trim,  bet there are a lot of different opinions about that one.  I like a quarter inch just because it makes a better final presentation IMHO




I fully expect a difference of opinion from a lot of folks who probably make great brisket. 1/4" fat cap has become the standard but when you look real hard at it you can't find the origin.

This thread is for those who are struggling with brisket and not those who have it mastered.


----------



## pops6927

Do you still take them to 205° or thereabouts if you want to pull them?  And what fatcover do you leave on then?


----------



## solaryellow

Pops6927 said:


> Do you still take them to 205° or thereabouts if you want to pull them?  And what fatcover do you leave on then?




In the interest of full disclosure my preference is sliced brisket. I have only made pulled brisket twice and each time I took them to 210* without trimming the fatcap.


----------



## alblancher

hence the reason I am following this thread so closely  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   always learning something new!  Just curious the flat vs round toothpick question. Assuming flat toothpicks will break easier then round touthpicks then it is flat toothpick tender vs round toothpick tender??  HeHe       I prefer leaving the entire fat cap on but wifey complains about it when I do so its easier for me to just trim it off before smoking.


----------



## solaryellow

alblancher said:


> hence the reason I am following this thread so closely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always learning something new!  Just curious the flat vs round toothpick question. Assuming flat toothpicks will break easier then round touthpicks then it is flat toothpick tender vs round toothpick tender??  HeHe       I prefer leaving the entire fat cap on but wifey complains about it when I do so its easier for me to just trim it off before smoking.




Out of curiosity, why don't you remove the fat cap after smoking? Is she looking over your shoulder every step of the way?


----------



## big casino

I always leave fat caps on and rarley trim them off of any cut of meat, I know thats bad but I like to think it helps keep a juicy cut of meat when done.

Pops, maybe a compromise round tooth pics for meat and flat for baked goods?


----------



## barneypoo69

I also leave all the fat on. If a brisket has a thicker fat cap I'll just cut some cross cuts in the "thicker" fat.


----------



## alblancher

Because I like the smoked kissed rub and crisp edges on the fat.  If I trim afterwards I take all that off and a thin layer of fat remains on the meat.   I does add a bit of seasoning to the meat if you eat the meat and thin fat ring at the same time.  If you trim off all the fat as you are eating it is better to leave the fat cap on I believe.

Look the woman can sit down and put a serious dent in a cheese cake and not take issue with the amount of fat she is eating but fat on a briket or butt is a no no.  Go figure,  life would be a lot easier if I understood all that!


----------



## big casino

alblancher said:


> Look the woman can sit down and put a serious dent in a cheese cake and not take issue with the amount of fat she is eating but fat on a briket or butt is a no no.  Go figure,  life would be a lot easier if I understood all that!










 Careful Al she maybe looking over your shoulder


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have never used the toothpick trick I might try it. Now a have used the similar poke with the finger trick to check my brickets and butts. Now on the trim or not to trim question is one that could spark a really long thread I'm jummping on the untrimmed band wagon on this one.


----------



## daveomak

alblancher said:


> Look the woman can sit down and put a serious dent in a cheese cake and not take issue with the amount of fat she is eating but fat on a briket or butt is a no no.
> 
> Go figure, * life would be a lot easier if I understood all that!*


Al, morning.... Are you saying life would be easier if you understood *women* ?????


----------



## solaryellow

alblancher said:


> Because I like the smoked kissed rub and crisp edges on the fat.  If I trim afterwards I take all that off and a thin layer of fat remains on the meat.   I does add a bit of seasoning to the meat if you eat the meat and thin fat ring at the same time.  If you trim off all the fat as you are eating it is better to leave the fat cap on I believe.
> 
> Look the woman can sit down and put a serious dent in a cheese cake and not take issue with the amount of fat she is eating but fat on a briket or butt is a no no.  Go figure,  life would be a lot easier if I understood all that!




I do too.

When you get it figured out let me know.


----------



## jmiller3381

Maybe a silly question, but do you cook the brisket in the foil pan or directly on the grate?


----------



## solaryellow

jmiller3381 said:


> Maybe a silly question, but do you cook the brisket in the foil pan or directly on the grate?




Directly on the grate. I use the steamer pan to apply the rub to the brisket.


----------



## tank

Do you trim off any of the hard fat?  Or do you simply leave the brisket as is?  Also do you score the fat at all?  I still haven't made a brisket that I am proud of so this is a good read.


----------



## solaryellow

Tank said:


> Do you trim off any of the hard fat?  Or do you simply leave the brisket as is?  Also do you score the fat at all?  I still haven't made a brisket that I am proud of so this is a good read.




Nope. No trimming or scoring for me. I want to make sure that we all understand that I am not saying that trimming or scoring is a bad thing. I am simply putting out there what has worked for me and a few others hoping to help others shorten their learning curve.

It took me a good 6 months to make a brisket I was proud of Tank. I am sure some think that isn't a very long time but you need to know that I obsess over these things. So in our house we ate brisket for 6 months straight because I was making at least one every weekend until I felt like I had a handle on it.


----------



## puddy

I have only done a few briskets in the past 5 years that I have been smoking. It also took me that long to get a smoker that I liked. but I had a "packer" that I unknowingly cut right in half. So now I have this large piece of meat that no longer resembles a brisket anymore that I wanted to use to make burnt ends with. I left the cap on but I did cut a cross hatch pattern in it, I then smoked it for 12 hours based on 1.6 hours per pound which took it to a IT of 195. My wife's previous encounter with a brisket was a bit like eating over cooked jerky I believe he took it to about 170. But this time she was pleasantly surprised when I gave her a piece that was tender, juicy, and flavorful. That being said I will continue to do brisket in this fashion(minus the breaking into two parts) until one doesn't turn out right.


----------



## uncle_lar

Now you just got me really hungry for brisket !!   I guess I am going to have to go get one now!

was going to take a break from the smoker after last weeks sausage fest but now Im going to do a brisket on my days off this week!

thanks Solar  Yummmm is coming!


----------



## solaryellow

uncle_lar said:


> Now you just got me really hungry for brisket !!   I guess I am going to have to go get one now!
> 
> was going to take a break from the smoker after last weeks sausage fest but now Im going to do a brisket on my days off this week!
> 
> thanks Solar  Yummmm is coming!




You are welcome Lar.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I fully agree with Joel in that the fat should stay ; for moisture, flavor and simplicity. However , once in the Smoker , I will leave them in the "CLOSED" environment until I probe the meat , then closed till my temp. is at hand and I'm ready to pull it out. I'll post a discussion on how and why I do  like I do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## boardpuller

I have always left the whole fat cap on, everyone has loved it. To much fat trim before eating. Try to go to 190 IT. Last brisket I did we trimmed and scored, it seemed dry but tender. I will be leaving the fat cap alone.


----------



## desertlites

Sure loved being the guinea pig that evening Joel, l let Rick (shooter) know at SELA.how good your brisket was also along with picking his brain to boot. My niece is strongly showing her intrest in our hobby, the other day she helped me get 20 assorted#s bacon in cure. Been tossing back n forth an excuse to get the drum showing some TBS and after seeing your thread along with a silent but friendly competition with a brisket loved by another family member from local Q joint, I gonna try and fallow your lead. If I only get close I will consider it a success. Will let you know .


----------



## solaryellow

desertlites said:


> Sure loved being the guinea pig that evening Joel, l let Rick (shooter) know at SELA.how good your brisket was also along with picking his brain to boot. My niece is strongly showing her intrest in our hobby, the other day she helped me get 20 assorted#s bacon in cure. Been tossing back n forth an excuse to get the drum showing some TBS and after seeing your thread along with a silent but friendly competition with a brisket loved by another family member from local Q joint, I gonna try and fallow your lead. If I only get close I will consider it a success. Will let you know .



Glad to be your excuse Bob. I hope you put that family member to shame! In a friendly way of course. ;o)

Glad to hear your niece is taking an interest in our sport.


----------



## shooterrick

Well I do agree but since all the brisket I buy has about 1/4 inch cap on it I always say trim to 1/4 inch fat cap.  I have to have some excuse for those expensive knives I bought!


----------



## redclaymud

I'm of the mind not trimming fat is beneficial to the moisture of the Brisket.  I've seen pictures of trimmed briskets with the fat resting on the grate above and wondered "why?", since the fat is just going to drip down in a less efficient manor than if it was still attached to the meat.  I prefer to make the trimming of the fat a part of the serving ritual.  It impresses the heck out of your guests and makes them feel they're getting the royal treatment.  Meanwhile, the much hotter fat cap is helping to keep the roast moist and at serving temperature while foiled in the warming tray.  Some guests like their brisket with a lot of fatty bark.

.


----------



## diesel

I don't trim fat either.  Tastes tooooo good!!


----------



## scarbelly

Hey Joel - great post and great thread with lots of info. Thanks for posting


----------



## chef jimmyj

I rarely trim fat for reasons mentioned...One of the two butchers I use always has a surprised look when I buy Strip Loins and tell him there is no need to trim...Same with Brisket, no trimming, except 1/4" trim on Pastrami...I know it is anti-YAWYE, but heck we don't eat Brisket or Steak everyday, FAT is darn TASTY and fat with a coat of Rub and all Crispy like is AWESOME!...As far as the Toothpick deal, I learned in Culinary School to use an Instant Read Thermo' for everything I cook...Bread, Cakes, Meat, I cook everything to temp, with time as just a guideline. So I have always used the Thermo Probe to test for tenderness as well...Come to think of it, the only thing I use Toothpicks for is Holding Bacon on ABTs and Moinks...We use Flosser's after meals...JJ


----------



## solaryellow

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I rarely trim fat for reasons mentioned...One of the two butchers I use always has a surprised look when I buy Strip Loins and tell him there is no need to trim...Same with Brisket, no trimming...I know it is anti-YAWYE, but heck we don't eat Brisket or Steak everyday, FAT is darn TASTY and fat with a coat of Rub and all Crispy like is AWESOME!...As far as the Toothpick deal, I learned in Culinary School to use an Instant Read Thermo' for everything I cook...Bread, Cakes, Meat, I cook everything to temp, with time as just a guideline. So I have always used the Thermo Probe to test for tenderness as well...Come to think of it, the only thing I use Toothpicks for is Holding Bacon on ABTs and Moinks...We use Flosser's after meals...JJ




Probe, toothpick, doesn't matter to me if you have some extra laying around.


----------



## mneeley490

I will try both the toothpick and non-trimming next time. Thanks!

Flat toothpicks vs. round ones? I hope you don't have guns in the house.


----------



## boykjo

Now ya got me thinking about doing a brisket again.......... Well at least I'm not thinking about these dag gum hotdogs........ Hows mini me doing...... My temps take a  lot longer to reach 225 but it stays there a long time. Dont get those quick drops or spikes......I like it............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






      brisket looks great..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj

solaryellow said:


> Probe, toothpick, doesn't matter to me if you have some extra laying around.


Please don't think I am putting down Toothpicks...I think it is a great idea!...I just never thought of it because I am it the habit of grabbing an IRThermo as I get my tools together so it is always on hand...JJ


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> Now ya got me thinking about doing a brisket again.......... Well at least I'm not thinking about these dag gum hotdogs........ Hows mini me doing...... My temps take a  lot longer to reach 225 but it stays there a long time. Dont get those quick drops or spikes......I like it............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brisket looks great..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe




Mini-Me is doing very well. It isn't very fuel efficient but I can't complain about the output.


----------



## solaryellow

Chef JimmyJ said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probe, toothpick, doesn't matter to me if you have some extra laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't think I am putting down Toothpicks...I think it is a great idea!...I just never thought of it because I am it the habit of grabbing an IRThermo as I get my tools together so it is always on hand...JJ
Click to expand...



No offense taken friend.


----------



## venture

Another vote for the fat cap on almost anything.  I was beginning to think I was the only one.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700

I know everyone has their own method to smoking that "perfect" brisket. I have tried many different methods and have settled on 

the no trim, no probe method also. The 17 pounder i smoked this weekend was done at IT of 188º.

Great thread Joel


----------



## venture

Interesting point Raptor?

I still use the therm.  But...  I use the toothpick or even my instant read probe without even turning it on.  When it goes in with no resistance on a brisket, I pull it.  Don't ask me why? I would almost never do that on another piece of meat?  It just seems to me that briskies are different?  Maybe this would be because I have dried out a briskie before?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat

I just saw this thread  now .like reptor said everyone got his way. I leave the fat on and i taste it with a stainless steel chopstick like this one .


----------



## sprky

WOW I am going to try this out. I can do good briskets but to me they have been lacking something, this may be it. I have always trimmed to round 3/8 or so. I have also always gone to 190-195 IT. The next brisket i do will be done no trim and tested with tooth pick. I also normally score the fat and slather with my mustard slather and rub at least 12 hours prior. I take it from your post there is no benefit to doing this?


----------



## swkegelguy

Follow that same process and always have. Those who trim the fat are losing flavor and moisture in the meat. Great Post Solar!!


----------



## alblancher

I'm guessing you have never eaten my brisket!
 


swkegelguy said:


> Follow that same process and always have. Those who trim the fat are losing flavor and moisture in the meat. Great Post Solar!!


The advantage to a close 1/4 inch trim is that I don't remove the rub and char on the fat when I slice and serve.   When doing a quater inch trim the key is to keep moisture in your smoker chamber and add a bit of finishing sauce when I foil.  I failed with brisket for a lot of years until I started reading this site and I am now very proud of my final results!

Lots of different way to make great smoked foods, find the way you like, perfect it and enjoy!


----------



## mschwartz26

Solaryellow/All,

Do you smoke your brisket's fat side up or down?  Also, do you turn flip it at all during the process?  I have read both ways on here and interested in what you do.

You have me thinking about brisket and will smoke one Friday night...


----------



## solaryellow

mschwartz26 said:


> Solaryellow/All,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke your brisket's fat side up or down?  Also, do you turn flip it at all during the process?  I have read both ways on here and interested in what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> You have me thinking about brisket and will smoke one Friday night...



Fat side up and no flipping.  Good luck!


----------



## raptor700

mschwartz26 said:


> Solaryellow/All,
> 
> Do you smoke your brisket's fat side up or down?  Also, do you turn flip it at all during the process?  I have read both ways on here and interested in what you do.
> 
> You have me thinking about brisket and will smoke one Friday night...


 I inject my brisket while it's in a pan to catch the excess and pour any left over injection in the pan with the brisket, smoke it in a pan the entire time.

I start with the fat side down and flip it with the fat side up after about 4 hours, depending on the size.

I do foil, but not at a certain temp. When the brisket gets the color i'm looking for, i foil and finish.

When i know the brisket is getting close to being done I do like Joel and start checking for tenderness every 30 mins to an hour.

When the toothpick goes in with little resistance and i know it's done, I probe it just to see what the IT is. They always are done at different temps.

And you always want to wrap and rest for 1 - 2 hours.

Hope this helps


----------



## mschwartz26

Solaryellow...do you foil?  I used to, but the last couple of times I haven't and I like the bark much better not foiling.


----------



## solaryellow

I do not foil until I take it off to rest.


----------



## solaryellow

sprky said:


> WOW I am going to try this out. I can do good briskets but to me they have been lacking something, this may be it. I have always trimmed to round 3/8 or so. I have also always gone to 190-195 IT. The next brisket i do will be done no trim and tested with tooth pick. I also normally score the fat and slather with my mustard slather and rub at least 12 hours prior. I take it from your post there is no benefit to doing this?




I just noticed I never responded sprky. I can't say that there isn't a benefit to scoring or using mustard to adhere the rub to the meat but I do not use either of those practices.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Venture said:


> Interesting point Raptor?
> 
> I still use the therm.  But...  I use the toothpick or even my instant read probe without even turning it on.  When it goes in with no resistance on a brisket, I pull it.  Don't ask me why? I would almost never do that on another piece of meat?  It just seems to me that briskies are different?  Maybe this would be because I have dried out a briskie before?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Hey Merv... Pretty much everything I Braise gets the Probe Test...JJ


----------



## austinl

Thanks to the people at SMF it never occurred to me to do briskets any other way and I have never had trouble with a single one.  :)


----------



## alelover

I don't trim unless it is a serious thick fat cap. I like to leave a 1/4 to 1/2" of fat.


----------



## triplebq

alblancher said:


> I'm guessing you have never eaten my brisket!
> 
> 
> The advantage to a close 1/4 inch trim is that I don't remove the rub and char on the fat when I slice and serve.   When doing a quater inch trim the key is to keep moisture in your smoker chamber and add a bit of finishing sauce when I foil.  I failed with brisket for a lot of years until I started reading this site and I am now very proud of my final results!
> 
> Lots of different way to make great smoked foods, find the way you like, perfect it and enjoy!


      I agree .


----------



## hooligan8403

I havent done brisket in a long time and I know I cant put a whole packer in my smoker (maybe if i seperate but prob not then either) but im inerested in trying it with the fat cap left on. Iv always trimmed before with good results.


----------



## smokin vegas

They have meat thermometers that you can insert an hour after you put it in the smoker.   I bought one  for my niece that gave all the internal temps for each different kind of meat.  Made it a no brainer.    I like the 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick fat cap too.  I haven't done a brisket in a long time either.  Think  I will try brisket again soon.


----------



## boostnut

Great thread, making me hungry for brisket! Gonna have to try the no trim method since mine tend to dry out.

I can't fit a full packer on 1 rack in my vertical smoker, it'll need to be cut down to fit. Is there anything wrong with leaving the point & flat attached and simply cutting the entire piece in half?

Also, what are you guys using for liquid (if anything) in the smoker?


----------



## solaryellow

I don't believe there is anything wrong per se with cutting it like that but most people will separate the point from the flat for continuity.

With liquid, are you referring to a water pan? If so, I do not use one. I have tried one in the past but never really noticed much difference in the final product.


----------



## papagrizz

Thanks for the thread Solar.

This has given me the inspiration and courage to do a brisket on the UDS.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

Solid thread guys.  Tomorrow is my birthday so I'm taking a run at smoking a brisket and a pork butt for pulled pork, and inviting a bunch of friends over.  It's ambitious, but that's how I roll.  Here's hoping I don't lay an egg and wind up with a bunch of charcoal for dinner.  There's going to be copious amounts of ABTs as well.  Macaroni salad and cornbread muffins for sides.  I'm very much looking forward to this.

They're both going on the smoker at about 1:00 AM tonight, and I'll have a sleepless night in front of me.  Looking forward to it, actually.  Anyway, this has been helpful.  I already trimmed down my fat cap before I read this, so we'll see how it turns out.

I don't have my cable to upload photos, but I'll get Qview up for all to see.  -Unless it looks like crap, then I'll pretend it never happened.


----------



## venture

I hear you on the braise, JJ.  One of my favorite methods of cooking.

When I was speaking of using the therm on most cuts, I was referring to meat on the smoker not foiled with liquid.

Heck, for thinner cuts on the grill or out of the cast iron skillet, its the finger test for med rare.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

Question for those who don't trim the fat cap.  Does the thick layer of fat on top of the brisket cut back on smoke penetration into the meat?  Seeing the smoke ring is half the fun, and I want a decent smoke taste to it.  Otherwise I could just crock pot it and get some sleep during the night.

Just wondering what your observations are.


----------



## smokin vegas

I only smoke tri tip thickest I have ever seen the fat cap on it is 1/2 thick and it does not interfere with the smoke flavor from penetrating the meat.


----------



## solaryellow

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> Question for those who don't trim the fat cap.  Does the thick layer of fat on top of the brisket cut back on smoke penetration into the meat?  Seeing the smoke ring is half the fun, and I want a decent smoke taste to it.  Otherwise I could just crock pot it and get some sleep during the night.
> 
> Just wondering what your observations are.




The short answer is no.







The longer answer is that the "smoke ring" is not really an indicator of smoke flavor. Creating a smoke ring is actually very simple to do. The smoke ring is really nitric oxide permeating the meat which is the same thing that curing the meat accomplishes. In curing nitrate converts to nitrite which converts to nitric oxide. Nitric oxide is also generated by burning wood which is where the smoke ring comes from and why those with electric smokers don't usually see a smoke ring. That is nothing more than a superficial benefit and should not be the measurement of accomplishment. I get that it is often profiled on smoking forums as the key to success but it really isn't. It is just a chemical reaction that results in something that many consider to be visually appealing.


----------



## solaryellow

Got a chance to demonstrate this method at the NC gathering this past weekend and didn't receive any complaints.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## backwoods bbq

You gotta have fat on a brisket! Thats what gives it the taste, flavor and moistness. Alot of thickness of fat depends on temperature being cooked (obviously) a good starting point for fat is 1/4 inch.

More improtantly: I think it is imprtant to inform you guys that the quality of brisket is often determined by the fat! Simply put, yellow fat means this was a brisket from a Dairy COW! Dont scoff at this, i argued with a butcher for weeks who had 15 years experience who swore yellow fat was a meat cow that was just fresh. (imagine that, I was only 18 and he was in his 50's. lol) white fat is a meat cow...dont be fooled!

solar style...I like your style and your smoker!


----------



## red dog

Thanks for posting this. Very educational. The best brisket I ever did had a pretty thick fat cap that we left on. One of my pet peaves is the way butchers over trim meat these days. It's rare to see a steak or pork chop with more than a 1/4 inch of fat anymore.


----------



## eversch

I agree with the inspiration portion of this thread.  Between this thread and Jeff's newsletter this month, I'm getting the inspiration to conquer my fear of briskets and try my first one hopefully before month's end :-)  Thanks guys!


----------



## bruno994

Do not fear the brisket folks.  I do nothing special to mine and get rave reviews.  But of course there are so many people who speak of brisket as the Holy Grail of meat.  I think this is because for the most part, very few people (except on forums like this one) have ever cooked a brisket outside the oven, if at all.  As a whole it is an expensive piece of meat, but only due to weight.  Choice packers are going for $2.18 per pound here in Texas, 80/20 ground meat goes for $3.00 a pound, I'd be better off buying briskets and grinding my on ground meat!  Now of course, trimmed packers go for nearly $4.00 a pound as I am sure Angus and Waygu are much pricier as well.  I treat a brisket as just another piece of meat.  It has it's time frame, temps and tenderness you need to reach just as any other cut of beef, pork or poultry.  I trim mine to 1/4" or so fat cap (this is where I usually start getting pissed off, when I start trimming a full packer and realize how much fat I paid for), pour Worcestshire sauce on it, then rub it the night before at least 12 hours before it hits the pit.  As far as needing the fat on the outside of a brisket, I'm not sure you need it or at least all of it, a good brisket has enough marbling and fat on the inside, that this is where you get your flavor from anyway, from the strains of fat internally rendering and giving you the juicy, tender, brisket taste we are all striving for.  I get the pit chugging along at a steady 250 degrees and away you go.  I have always put fat cap up, but have read just as many success stories with fat cap down.  Your preference.  Wait a few hours, probe the meat.  Once the internal temp reaches 165, put in aluminum pan with apple juice or Coke or Dr. Pepper or Jack or beer (your choice) and cover with foil.  Pull off the pit when it reaches somehwere after 190 degrees internal or tenderness check with toothpick and rest in cooler with towel wrap for an hour or so.  Then slice and enjoy.  There is nothing special to my process.  At 250 degrees, a 12# packer wil reach 205 degrees internal temp in 8 to 9 hours in my RF smoker.  I have tried with and without water pans, could not tell a difference.  Now on my ribs, I can tell a difference in the outer layer of meat with a water pan as compared to without, but not on a brisket.   







Do not fear the brisket, enjoy it!


----------



## backwoods bbq

i agree with you bruno. BTW how is buna? still a small town i once lived in Kirbyville, Tx for 1/2 a year on a traveling job...damn i miss east texas. By competition smoker standards the brisket IS the Holy Grail of Meat. Judges will score heavily on the brisket and if there is a tie the brisket is the 1st tie breaker followed then by pork spare ribs as 2nd tie breaker. It is also important to note that when starting out BBQ seems like tic tac toe you learn then the BBQ becomes like checkers, then like chess, then like elevated chess. For instance, my brisket will cook 3x befire it hits the plate Just like yours! I can hear People on this forum now..."three times?" you cook it three times? YES! you may not realize that when you rub your brisket or marinate and let it sit overnight THIS is a cooking process, the rub will draw out moisture and start breaking down collagen and corpuscles. then smoking on the grill is the main element followed with letting it "rest" and the fats to re-absorb making it tender, taste, and giving it a perfect consistency. I have seen people throw a whole brisket onto a hot grill hoping to cook that monstrous thing! (tic-tac-toe) and having a decent inderstanding of smoking but not giving brisket enough time to marinate or rest after cooking (checkers) so on and so forth. My metality is to never stop learning! Cant wait to do a brisket for you guys with pics. Bruno your brisket is making me hungry i think i will throw on some sausage while i am making my jerky!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Great thread!
I've always left the fat intact.
The toothpick technique is clever.



Pops6927 said:


> Round or Flat?  I like to use the round ones, she likes to use the flat ones.  Yes, sadly, we are a two toothpick family, split right down the middle on it!



LOL!



~Martin


----------



## solaryellow

From the NC gathering a couple weeks ago.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

That looks great Joel!






~Martin


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks Martin!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruno994

I felt the need to update this thread from an earlier post I made to it.  I am hopeful that all newbies to this forum will read through the entire thread soon after they join or at least before taking on a brisket.  I think that between the number of different cooking methods that have been discussed here, we all can find someway that works best for us and our smoker.  I think that the smoker or pit that we have will dictate heavily the style we use.  I have made 6 cooks on my RF pit including 11 briskets over the past 2 months and this past weekend I tried cooking fat side down for the first time with minimal fat trim.  I only trimmed what I call excessive fat, not being concerned about getting it to 1/4".  Now in a comp situation, I will trim a bit more agressively.  To me the briskets (I cooked 2, 14 and 16 pounders) were a bit juicier, but not anymore tender than those that I have cooked fat side up.  Juicier is what I was looking for, tenderness is there when the flat reaches 205 IT.  With the RF plate down there providing consistent heat throughout the cook (I always cook my briskets as centered on the bottom rack as I can get them), I felt like that cooking fat side down would be a better way to cook them, allowing the fat cap to provide insulation from the constant heat radiating up from the plate.  I also expected the fat cap down to extend my cook time, it did not.  I have yet to have a brisket take longer than 9 to 10 hours to reach 205 on the RF pit.  I smoke at 225 until I foil then kick it up to 250.  I measure my temp at dead center of my lower grate with my Maverick ET-732.  The gauges on my smoker are for looks only.  They are showing 175-180 at the door while I am at 225 on the grate.  Trust me, I'm not complaining about 8 hour brisket smokes, I am just proud of the product I can put off at that time frame.  I foil at 165 and rest after they reach 205.  Since I foil, I don't use the toothpick method, I probe after 4 hours on.  My next experiment will be with no foil throughout the cook or another idea is to foil at 165 as I have been doing, then finish the cook to 205, but after a 1 hour rest, put the brisket back on the pit for an hour or so to crisp up the bark a bit.  To me thats the biggest drawback with the foiling, the bark is actually just a layer of flavor and not a standout part of the presentation.


----------



## tony80

Lots of great info here guys!


----------



## atcnick

This guy know what he's talking about!   Cept I don't use a toothpick, I use my super duper super fast Thermapen.  Haha


----------



## solaryellow

Glad this thread is still helping others. :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

This is a great thread! The method is exactly how I've been doing my briskets for the last ten years or so. Prior to that I messed around with injections, trimming, foiling, flipping, mombo jombo, and brisket voodoo! Non of them compare to just a simple rub fat and cap on!


----------



## bruno994

atcnick said:


> This guy know what he's talking about! Cept I don't use a toothpick, I use my super duper super fast Thermapen. Haha


What color is yours?  Everybody says their color is the fastest!  LOL


----------



## linguica

bruno994 said:


> What color is yours?  Everybody says their color is the fastest!  LOL


My Camo Thermapen _is hands down  the fastest one around.     _


----------



## solaryellow

My orange Thermapen laughs at you both.


----------



## missed-em

Santa said a thermapen was in his pack - is it mine and what color will it be?

It's orange, how cool is that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## shhaker

what about rubbing the meat the night before....i thought maybe since i need to get up at 3am if i had it rubbed then all the easier....


----------



## a-ok pressure

This thread is a tremendous help!

I am doing a brisket for New Years, I cut all the fat off the last time, and separated the point, the flat was was very disappointing and dry.

The flat was good the next day with a lot of sauce for sandwiches.

The only good part was the point and the burnt ends. I plan on doing the burnt ends again.

I am however going to leave all the fat on this time, not separate the point from the flat until the 185 degree IT.

Once the temp is reached I will separate and foil the flat to rest, and cube the point for burnt ends.

I'm still not sure if I am going to foil the whole thing at 165 degrees until it reaches 195 degrees like some do.


----------



## bama bbq

I realize this is a fairly old thread however, I have to comment because this is an interesting topic for me. I've been doing brisket for YEARS and have never been able to meet the standards of my youth back in Texas.  My wife said brisket is not her favorite.  My goal is to have her like it thru good technique and process.  I realize now that I think the briskets of my youth were untrimmed with a simple rub.  After seeing so many say to trim to 1/4" (including Franklin in his you tube videos), I think the original post (nearly a year old now) is the way I am going to do my next brisket cook. 

Early on someone mentioned smoke ring: the KCBS instructs not to grade on smoke ring.  It's too easy to falsify and is no indication of world class brisket.  (...but it is pretty isn't it)

I like the probe technique to test for doneness.  I'll use my thermopen vs a toothpick (the fastest made is my black with flames).


----------



## linguica

I'm starting to think the only way to settle who's thermapen is the quickest is a grudge race. Bring your fastest machine and a $1.00 qualifying fee. Of course with mine sporting a Blue Coral wax job and running silver oxide batteries and running 212 in the high 2' s I doubt if anyone stands a chance. But that's why we race.   Any takers....?


----------



## solaryellow

shhaker said:


> what about rubbing the meat the night before....i thought maybe since i need to get up at 3am if i had it rubbed then all the easier....



Your call Hans. This is what works for me.



A-OK Pressure said:


> This thread is a tremendous help!
> 
> I am doing a brisket for New Years, I cut all the fat off the last time, and separated the point, the flat was was very disappointing and dry.
> The flat was good the next day with a lot of sauce for sandwiches.
> The only good part was the point and the burnt ends. I plan on doing the burnt ends again.
> 
> I am however going to leave all the fat on this time, not separate the point from the flat until the 185 degree IT.
> Once the temp is reached I will separate and foil the flat to rest, and cube the point for burnt ends.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I am going to foil the whole thing at 165 degrees until it reaches 195 degrees like some do.



Good luck and let us know if it works out for you!



Bama BBQ said:


> I realize this is a fairly old thread however, I have to comment because this is an interesting topic for me. I've been doing brisket for YEARS and have never been able to meet the standards of my youth back in Texas.  My wife said brisket is not her favorite.  My goal is to have her like it thru good technique and process.  I realize now that I think the briskets of my youth were untrimmed with a simple rub.  After seeing so many say to trim to 1/4" (including Franklin in his you tube videos), I think the original post (nearly a year old now) is the way I am going to do my next brisket cook.
> 
> Early on someone mentioned smoke ring: the KCBS instructs not to grade on smoke ring.  It's too easy to falsify and is no indication of world class brisket.  (...but it is pretty isn't it)
> 
> I like the probe technique to test for doneness.  I'll use my thermopen vs a touthpick (the fastest made is my black with flames).



Give it a try and report back what your results are.




Linguica said:


> I'm starting to think the only way to settle who's thermapen is the quickest is a grudge race. Bring your fastest machine and a $1.00 qualifying fee. Of course with mine sporting a Blue Coral wax job and running silver oxide batteries and running 212 in the high 2' s I doubt if anyone stands a chance. But that's why we race.   Any takers....?
> 
> :hijack:



lol


----------



## dcdoes

solaryellow said:


> Once the brisket is done I will double wrap it in heavy duty foil, cooler it, and let it rest for two hours. After that I will open it up and slice it.


I am thinking of doing my first brisket this weekend and I have a quick question. When do you pull the point to make burnt ends, before or after the 2 hour rest?

Great thread and thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## solaryellow

dcdoes said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the brisket is done I will double wrap it in heavy duty foil, cooler it, and let it rest for two hours. After that I will open it up and slice it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of doing my first brisket this weekend and I have a quick question. When do you pull the point to make burnt ends, before or after the 2 hour rest?
> 
> Great thread and thanks for all the great advice!
Click to expand...


I would do it when the IT is around 170*. I don't do a whole lot of burnt ends.


----------



## bruno994

dcdoes said:


> I am thinking of doing my first brisket this weekend and I have a quick question. When do you pull the point to make burnt ends, before or after the 2 hour rest?
> 
> Great thread and thanks for all the great advice!


What solaryellow says works well, but there are several options for making your burnt ends, I typically will not separate the point and flat until the flat is done cooking (toothpick tender, not IT), prior to the rest.  Take the point, cube it up, sauce it with a mixture of au jus and my fav Q sauce, then back in the smoker or the easier route, in the oven at 275-300 for a couple of hours.  My new favorite method is to completely separate the point and flat prior to cooking.  Do a heavy trim on the exterior fat of the point exposing alot of the meaty surface, give it a good rub down and throw it on when I throw the flat on.  This eliminates having to put it back on the pit after the flat is done, they both should be finished near the same time due to the fat content of the point, it will take longer to completly render out.  This also allows for more bark all over the point end, since you've trimmed the exterior fat off.  Once it's cooked, you can cube it for ends or slice it for slices.  Either way it's good eating.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

I just re-read this thread.  Mods, it's worth thinking about making this a sticky in the beef sub-forum.  This one is packed full of useful info on the most daunting piece of meat to smoke.


----------



## whisky

You can't kill this post, it just keeps on living!

I have a couple of questions.  When talking about briskets I hear them referred to as a "packer".  What is a "packer"?

Also, what are burnt ends?  

I've smoked a few briskets and they've come out just all right, not great.

I just bought a brisket from Publix on the spur of the moment and it doesn't have any fat cap on it.  Am I doomed to a dry brisket?

Thanks in advance for all the advice.

Love this forum.

Marc


----------



## suie

Whisky said:


> You can't kill this post, it just keeps on living!
> 
> I have a couple of questions.  When talking about briskets I hear them referred to as a "packer".  What is a "packer"?
> 
> Also, what are burnt ends?
> 
> I've smoked a few briskets and they've come out just all right, not great.
> 
> I just bought a brisket from Publix on the spur of the moment and it doesn't have any fat cap on it.  Am I doomed to a dry brisket?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the advice.
> 
> Love this forum.
> 
> Marc


Hi Marc!

A packer brisket is the whole brisket, (including the point and the flat portions). It usually weighs between 10-17+pounds. A brisket flat is the just the portion below the point, and usually weighs about 4-7 pounds. 

Burnt ends are made from the point portion of the packer brisket. What I usually do is pull the brisket when the flat is tender (usually between 180-190 degrees), then separate the point and flat. Leave the flat to rest while making burnt ends from the point. Cut the point into cubes and add to a foil pan with some sauce. (you can add a little more of your rub too, if you want). Then put that pan back in the smoker until the sauce carmelizes on the pieces. The point generally has more fat and collagen so it can stand up to the additional cooking.

Having no fat cap on your brisket could be trouble. Maybe some other folks will chime in with some help on that, I've never cooked one that didn't at least have a 1/4 inch layer.

Good luck!

Suie


----------



## whisky

Thanks for the tutorial Suie!

It came out pretty good actually considering it had very little or no fat cap.   I injected it with a mixture of melted butter and beef broth/boullion.

I defatted the drippings and poured them over the brisket which I cut up into small sliced pieces. The crowed ate it all, nothing was left.

Thanks again,

Marc


----------



## bruno994

Sounds like you tasted success!


----------



## suie

Whisky said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Suie!
> 
> It came out pretty good actually considering it had very little or no fat cap.   I injected it with a mixture of melted butter and beef broth/boullion.
> 
> I defatted the drippings and poured them over the brisket which I cut up into small sliced pieces. The crowed ate it all, nothing was left.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Marc


Oh, great idea to inject it! When nothing is left, that is a great sign...I'm really glad it worked out!

p.s. - there was a typo in what I originally wrote, which I just edited. The flat is the section below the point.


----------



## palladini

alblancher said:


> Because I like the smoked kissed rub and crisp edges on the fat.  If I trim afterwards I take all that off and a thin layer of fat remains on the meat.   I does add a bit of seasoning to the meat if you eat the meat and thin fat ring at the same time.  If you trim off all the fat as you are eating it is better to leave the fat cap on I believe.
> 
> Look the woman can sit down and put a serious dent in a cheese cake and not take issue with the amount of fat she is eating but fat on a briket or butt is a no no.  Go figure,  life would be a lot easier if I understood all that!


And the 'FAT' in the cheesecake is worse for her than the fat on the Brisket, does make ya wonder, doesn’t it


----------



## tatuajevi

This thread is completely awesome and gets my vote for a sticky! I haven't smoked a brisket yet, but this will be my advice thread when I do!


----------



## truckee1

If I may add a question to this great discussion.. I see the flats sliced by hand mostly, but has anyone ever used a slicer to cut thinner pieces for a sandwich?  Would  you need to refridgerate the flat before slicing with a slicer, or do you think it would slice ok just after the rest while still hot?


----------



## venture

For thin slices you will want to refrigerate.  As you would a pastrami.

Rewarming is easy in a steamer or some au jus.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diesel

Truckee1,
Cold meat slices better.  Once the flat cools a little just wrap it in saran wrap and put in fridge overnight.  It will slice well.


----------



## kryinggame

I'm gonna give brisket one final try.  I can do pork, poultery and fish extremely well but dangit, I struggle with brisket.  I've read this thread dozens of times and I'm ready to give it one final try.  If it's not perfect, I'm giving up on beef.

Last night I bought a nice 9.7 lbs packer from wally world.  Tonight, I'm going to rub it up using the rub ingredients listed here and put it into my MES.  I'll make a thread with qview to show what happend.  Boys & Girls, pray for me.


----------



## doohop65

Kryinggame,  I feel your pain. I made a few so so briskets. Keeping the temperature consistent has been important for the few good ones I have done. Leave the lid on and trust your thermometer. 

Second thing u can't stress enough is a good cut if meat. I work in the Ag world and understand meat quality. At minimum get a choice cut brisket and if you can go to a local butcher.


----------



## backyardboss

This is a marathon of a read, but great inspiration. Looks like next weekend will be consumed with a trip to Costco, a full packer and a good long stay in the box. Thanks to everyone that's added their sound advice here.


----------



## kryinggame

Despite my success in all other meats, I've never been good at brisket.  I was ready to throw in the towel, until I read this thread.  All I can say is Mamma Mia!!!  I started a thread about the success of my brisket entitled, Brisket Successssssssssssssssssss. 

But since my success came from the great information in this tutorial, I felt it necessary to post here as well.  Check out my below pictures and see what happens when you stop questioning and just follow conventional wisdom.

*Nice packer, filled with all that juicy ugly fat*













Beef Brisket.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Nov 7, 2013
__ 1






*The rub.  This was the only problem.  Being greedy, I doubled the rub which made the crust a bit salty.  Next time, I'm gonna follow instructions and use the exact rub suggested.*













IMG_0119.jpg



__ kryinggame
__ Nov 7, 2013






*Rubbed and ready for the smoker.  I used my MES 30" smoker.  At 230* (and the MES did shut off during the smoke so I lost an hour) it took 19 hours.  *













IMG_0132.jpg



__ kryinggame
__ Nov 7, 2013






*By the miracle of time, patience and whiskey, check out the final result.  Sweet lord, that's the best brisket I've ever had in my life.  Thank you Mr. Solaryellow for your thread.  You made a difficult process extremely easy.  You should rename the thread, "A Dummy's Guide to Smoked Brisket" because you made this thread so easy that an dummy like myself can make perfect brisket.  Have a good day!*













IMG_0142.jpg



__ kryinggame
__ Nov 7, 2013


----------



## solaryellow

Glad it worked for you! And nice job on that brisket! Thumbs Up


----------



## backwoods bbq

Bama BBQ said:


> I realize this is a fairly old thread however, I have to comment because this is an interesting topic for me. I've been doing brisket for YEARS and have never been able to meet the standards of my youth back in Texas.  My wife said brisket is not her favorite.  My goal is to have her like it thru good technique and process.  I realize now that I think the briskets of my youth were untrimmed with a simple rub.  After seeing so many say to trim to 1/4" (including Franklin in his you tube videos), I think the original post (nearly a year old now) is the way I am going to do my next brisket cook.
> 
> Early on someone mentioned smoke ring: the KCBS instructs not to grade on smoke ring.  It's too easy to falsify and is no indication of world class brisket.  (...but it is pretty isn't it)
> 
> I like the probe technique to test for doneness.  I'll use my thermopen vs a toothpick (the fastest made is my black with flames).



It's hard to beat texas brisket! We pride ourselves on that. Btw nice win over LSU yesterday.


----------



## smittymizzou2

I'm going to smoke my first Brisket this weekend...This post is exactly what I'm doing... Thanks!


----------



## dominicansmoker

giving this a shot this weekend !!


----------



## superdave

The picture in solaryellow's original post shows the smoke ring in the fat layer and not in the meat so, I'm still a skeptical non believer.  LOL!


----------



## dampfire

Sound delish on a dish


----------



## solaryellow

Glad to see this thread is still helping folks. :biggrin:


----------



## cmayna

Doing my first Brisket this weekend.  Assuming it is fat side up, where exactly to you probe with a toothpick?  On the side?


----------



## worktogthr

Using advice from this thread for a 4lb flat as we speak... Had a decent fat cap on it.  My first brisket so I will share my results!  Thanks again for this thread Solar.  I have been reading and rereading it for months and finally got a chance to try a brisket.


----------



## foamheart

cmayna said:


> Doing my first Brisket this weekend.  Assuming it is fat side up, where exactly to you probe with a toothpick?  On the side?


It shouldn't matter. Thickest or middle, I usually just stick the corner. When you stick, if you are scared the toothpick will get away from you and keep going and you'll lose it, its done.


----------



## cmayna

Kinda like a mysterious desert black hole sucking up everything that gets near?   LOL  Thanks Foamheart.


----------



## travisty

I will be trying this exact recipe this month for Christmas dinner! may try a trial one this weekend to make sure I can get it to work good!


----------



## inkjunkie

Will be giving this a try here real soon. Have a seriously trimmed packer that will be Christmas dinner, for either us or our 4 legged friends.  Going to town tomorrow,  may pick up another one. Hard to believe that you leave the rock hard stuff on it. Kinda curious as to a time per pound guideline....simply for planning purposes


----------



## grono

I was going to do a Tri tip tomorrow but after 4 grocery stores, it seems everyone else in my area thought about it before me. I ended up going with a brisket and am in panic mode after hearing how some of my buddies prep theirs.  Overall, best post for me that I've found tonight on how to do this for my guests tomorrow with never having done one before. Thank you for the excellent details on this process. I'll sleep much better tonight. :)


----------



## grono

Struggled with the toothpick and themometor. Time method would have been the best method for me tonight. Every time I poked with a pick, I struggled to get it in. Over cooked mine by an hour or so. Definitely a great post though, I just need to blend some methods. 














IMG_20160102_185753.jpg



__ grono
__ Jan 2, 2016


----------



## jcbigler

Grono said:


> Struggled with the toothpick and themometor. Time method would have been the best method for me tonight. Every time I poked with a pick, I struggled to get it in. Over cooked mine by an hour or so. Definitely a great post though, I just need to blend some methods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160102_185753.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ grono
> __ Jan 2, 2016


How long did you cook it? and how big was the brisket? What was the temp you when  you pulled it off the cooker?

To be honest, that looks undercooked to me. But maybe it's the lighting. It looks like it's a little rare still.


----------



## 801driver

I have to agree it looks under cooked by the picture.  All of mine that I took off pink before I started smoking with a temp probe were not done and were tough and dry tasting. 

Cooking time varies with weight and individual pieces of meat.  Some short, some long, never the same.  I smoked two 9 pounders that were similar in shape one time wrapping in foil at 160 IT and they finished at 195 IT four hours apart even though I switched their spots in the smoker about every two hours in case the heat might be uneven.  (I do not think it was, used a Smoke-it electric smoker)

I would suggest you try smoking one to 195 IT in the thickest part, however long it takes.  When the beeper goes off at 195 you can check to see if it is done by removing the temp probe and poking it back in another spot if you like, I have even quit doing that most of the time, the probe just slides out like it is not touching anything.  Then I drop it still foiled in a cooler with some towels for at least a couple of hours before taking it out to cool before slicing. 

Like other smokers here, mine are near perfect every time doing it  this way.

Good luck to you.


----------



## solaryellow

I am pretty amazed to see this thread still going. Brisket can be so hard to conquer and there are so many variables. Stick with it and you guys will have it.


----------



## desertlites

Wow it's alive, ain't seen your ugly mug in so long. Hope all is well my friend.


----------



## solaryellow

desertlites said:


> Wow it's alive, ain't seen your ugly mug in so long. Hope all is well my friend.



Mother of God! :biggrin:

You started this Bob. I hope things are well with you my friend. Still got an O'Douls waiting for ya.


----------



## hdflame

solaryellow said:


> Mother of God!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this Bob. I hope things are well with you my friend. Still got an O'Douls waiting for ya.


Solar,

Your post just put this back in my inbox in my email, so I wanted to add a couple of pieces of info too.

I think how much if any fat is trimmed can depend on how much fat is trimmed when it's butchered and wrapped.  I have bought packers with huge fat caps and I've also bought them heavily trimmed.

Personally, I like to trim a little fat off so that I wind up with just a thin layer of fat after cooking and rendering, 1/4"-1/2".  I like fat when it's properly cooked, but a lot of people are squeamish  when it comes to fat.  

I just ate some brisket at my friends restaurant Saturday night and I don't think he trimmed any fat off because it still had a lot of fat on the finished slices.  I liked it, but like I said I like fat.

One thing I wanted to pass along from what he does at his restaurant is he double wraps it in plastic wrap and refrigerates over night.  Then when he's ready to serve, he slices it cold and he said it slices better and doesn't come apart or crumble when slicing.  Then he heats it up on his flat top and adds au jus.  It was really good, tender and moist.  For me, I can't wait more than a couple of hours to slice and eat and usually I'm sneaking pieces even before it rests.

Good thread and lots of good techniques to try.  Resting for 1-2 hours is critical for any large piece of meat no matter how much trimming you do.

I've been following Aaron Franklin's rub advice for brisket and using a 50/50 kosher salt and coarse black pepper rub.  Sometimes simple is better.  Even using it on my butts with great success!

Smoke on,

Bobby


----------



## turick

Just wanted to add my experience to this thread.  I had never done a brisket before and have always heard about the headaches that brisket can cause even the most experienced of pit masters.  I was planning on trimming off as much fat as I could, with the thought that I want as much meat as possible to be exposed to the smoke.  I also planned on wrapping in a pan once IT hit 160 with some fancy mix of liquids.  After reading this thread, I decided that for my first smoke I'll just do what has always worked best on all of my other smokes -- keep it simple and follow the advice to not trim, not wrap, use a simple rub, let it smoke, and give it the toothpick test.

I used the basic rub recipe here, but fancied it up just a little with a TBSP each of coriander, paprika, and ground mustard.  At 225, it took me over 29 hours to complete (although I'm starting think my ambient thermometer reads high).  Once the internal temp hit 190, I ignored the probe reading and just waited for the toothpick to go effortlessly into the meat.  I honestly can't remember what the final IT was because I quit paying attention.  Once the toothpick test passed, I wrapped it up in foil and towels and into the cooler it went for a couple of hours.  The end result was amazing -- tender, juicy, delicious brisket.  No dryness, toughness or any issues anywhere.  The only thing I would do different in the future is not apply all the rub as it may be a little too much on the salty side, but definitely not so salty that you don't want to stop shoving it in your mouth!  The fat is definitely present on each slice, but it is mighty tasty.  It's a huge hit with the wife and kids.  This will be the brisket recipe I will continue to use for the foreseeable future.  You can see my thread here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242184/first-brisket


----------



## travisty

turick said:


> Just wanted to add my experience to this thread.  I had never done a brisket before and have always heard about the headaches that brisket can cause even the most experienced of pit masters.  I was planning on trimming off as much fat as I could, with the thought that I want as much meat as possible to be exposed to the smoke.  I also planned on wrapping in a pan once IT hit 160 with some fancy mix of liquids.  After reading this thread, I decided that for my first smoke I'll just do what has always worked best on all of my other smokes -- keep it simple and follow the advice to not trim, not wrap, use a simple rub, let it smoke, and give it the toothpick test.
> 
> I used the basic rub recipe here, but fancied it up just a little with a TBSP each of coriander, paprika, and ground mustard.  At 225, it took me over 29 hours to complete (although I'm starting think my ambient thermometer reads high).  Once the internal temp hit 190, I ignored the probe reading and just waited for the toothpick to go effortlessly into the meat.  I honestly can't remember what the final IT was because I quit paying attention.  Once the toothpick test passed, I wrapped it up in foil and towels and into the cooler it went for a couple of hours.  The end result was amazing -- tender, juicy, delicious brisket.  No dryness, toughness or any issues anywhere.  The only thing I would do different in the future is not apply all the rub as it may be a little too much on the salty side, but definitely not so salty that you don't want to stop shoving it in your mouth!  The fat is definitely present on each slice, but it is mighty tasty.  It's a huge hit with the wife and kids.  This will be the brisket recipe I will continue to use for the foreseeable future.  You can see my thread here:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242184/first-brisket


I had the exact same experience on my first Brisket. I stumbled on the link you mentioned and thought" that's too simple" so I kept searching. The day before the cook, which was for the whole extended family for Christmas day, so I figured same as you "Keep it Simple" and used the methods listed above, and the same as you, it turned out AMAZING. The only difference is that mine was done at a bit higher temp and finished in just 17 hours.

I would say to ANYONE who has never done a brisket before, or who has done a few but hasn't been happy with the result to just employ this method first, then you can branch out and get fancy once you gotten 1-3 perfect and have figured out what you want to tweak and how.


----------



## dmarkj22

Funny because every time I try to determine whether my Brisket is done by getting an internal temperature it never comes out the way I want it to come out but whenever I just stick a probe or toothpick in the meat to check the doneness it always makes for incredible meat. To me it seems like smoking a good Brisket is more about how it feels when you stick a probe or toothpick inside the meat and "when it's done it's done" and less about timing or internal temperature.


----------



## 3montes

The packers I get seem to always have a big ol' fat cap, I trim for two reasons. I like the rub to render into the meat and not off. With a large fat cap the rub will just render off with the fat.

Secondly it makes for less of a mess in the smoker.

The last brisket I did I trimmed which was a 17 pounder I left it on the smoker to about 155 160 internal. Pulled it off and separated the flat from the point. Added more rub and put both back on until about 180. Then I panned both with about 6 to 8 ounces of dark beer in the bottom of the pan loosely foiled the top and left in on for about a hour and a half to two hours.

Pulled it off and put the pan in the Cambro. Let it sit for about 4 hours.

The end result was magical. The most juicy, tender flavorful brisket I have made. And the au jus was to die for.

I think separating the flat from the point and putting it back on was the what created the magic.


----------



## mneeley490

I just trimmed a 17+ lb packer to make corned beef, so I took more off than I usually would. Finished weight came to just over 10 lbs. Makes me sad to think of what I paid for all that fat.


----------



## 3montes

mneeley490 said:


> I just trimmed a 17+ lb packer to make corned beef, so I took more off than I usually would. Finished weight came to just over 10 lbs. Makes me sad to think of what I paid for all that fat.


Wow! 7lbs. is a lot! I think I trimmed maybe 2lbs off my 17lb brisket but that was leaving about a 1/4" on. You must have really skinned that baby!!


----------



## mneeley490

3montes said:


> Wow! 7lbs. is a lot! I think I trimmed maybe 2lbs off my 17lb brisket but that was leaving about a 1/4" on. You must have really skinned that baby!!


Yeah, I took off about 98% of the fat. No reason to leave it on when cooking corned beef the way I do in the oven. That is, in a covered foil pan with about 1 qt. of beer for braising, until it hits 195°.


----------



## remsr

Heck! I'm not going to lie, I like fat and for that reason I never trim my meats and always pick the meats with a good amount of fat. I never buy flats, always full packers. 
  I do score the fat caps on briskets and butts for good rub and smoke pinatation. I inject and foil pan at 160 to avoid the stall and because I like adding those juices back into the meat after resting it in a cooler wrapped in stretch wrap and heavy duty foil for several hours, then slicing. My briskets are always tender and juicy. As are my butts even before adding the juices. I think smoking meats is like most things in life there is more then one way to do everything and the way you like best is the right way. I like the tooth pick idea and will use it in addition to internal temp that may not always be trust worthy. And I obviously agree with with leaving the fat cap. I really want to smoke a brisket unwrapped but I love those juices and don't like the stall.

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Oh! And I have never found it to Make any real difference which rub I choose to use on huge hunks of meat such as a full packer brisket. My only preference in beef rubs is a low sugar rub. And I only use red oak when smoking beef. Just me and how I roll! 

Randy,


----------



## rugerron73

This weekend will be my first attempt at brisket. Will be using this method


----------



## rugerron73

Brisket was excellent 15 hrs Dinner for 10 people and they all loved it













IMG_0294.JPG



__ rugerron73
__ Feb 18, 2017


----------



## solaryellow

I love that this thread is still going on and you all are adding your own touch to it. :biggrin:


----------



## chilerelleno

Four (4) years running, cool.  Thumbs Up


----------



## solaryellow

I still do brisket this way and haven't found a better method. I am very much encouraged that it has worked for so many.


----------



## indaswamp

solaryellow said:


> I don't believe there is anything wrong per se with cutting it like that but most people will separate the point from the flat for continuity.
> 
> With liquid, are you referring to a water pan? If so, I do not use one. I have tried one in the past but never really noticed much difference in the final product.


Hello SMF. New to the site and briskets going on a one day meat sale next tuesday so I'm ready to put one on my new smoker. With regards to the water pan/no water pan debate, IMO it has to do with your local climate and the humidity in the air. If you live in an area with low humidity, you will benefit from a water pan. Down here near the gulf coast in Louisiana, we have high humidity almost year round so a water pan is only marginally helpful. I don't use one for this reason except on very dry days with a north wind.


----------



## jnet

I just read every page! I think this brisket is going in the freezer for another day!


----------



## berrya

I just ordered a brisket from our local locker plant (Butcher Shop)... this will be my first brisket! I really enjoyed reading this thread and didn't even notice the original start date until I was 1/2 way through.   I was thinking about wrapping during the smoke so I can collect the juices to make an au jus... but now I don't know. Will I still be able to achieve the same thing when I wrap while letting it rest? 

Thanks all and Happy Smoking!!!


----------



## husker3in4

Wow, love this thread! I cant believe I read all 8 pages, lots of good info in there! Im going to make a brisket for Christmas day, and have a couple more questions:

I noticed you dont put the probe in until 160 degrees. I normally put my wireless meat thermometer in when I put it on the smoker, that way I can watch them temps the whole time. Is there an advantage to waiting 6 hours before putting it in?

I think I saw you mention an aluminum pan  (or steamer pan), are you using that in the smoker under the brisket? 

Ive never used a toothpick probe to determine when its done, so Im hoping for the best!

Oh, Im smoking just a flat, not a packer. Should I change anything? Whats a rough estimate per pound so I can at least somewhat plan?


----------



## vxooxv

I've got a 6lb flat from Costco all rubbed up and ready to go into the smoker.  I'm rolling the dice as this is my first attempt AND going to be part of Christmas dinner (no pressure)!

I think I'll just follow the OP's instructions.  Heat to 235 and let it roll until it get's to IT 175 and check hourly.  Since times vary so much can anyone offer a rough estimate @ 6lb @235? in my MES30  Are we talking 5 or 10 or 15hrs?  Santa needs to go to bed... eventually. :)

Also - I normally hang my temp probe through the vent of my MES30 directly above what i'm smoking.  I think this then reads a bit lower than it should since it's on top.  I was thinking if I could poke the probe through the middle of the brisket (at least and inch through) that way I would get a good read at the bottom of the brisket, making sure there was no slack so it couldn't slide through once the meat is tender.  This is only to get a good read on the smoker, not the meat, I'll have my other wireless probes in both sides.  Thoughts?

Any feedback welcomed.  Pressure is building...


----------



## daveomak

Bury the meat probe in the meat...   from the side...  so there's very little probe exposed...  The probe can transport the smoker temp and give false high readings...   At least I've found that to be true...
When you reach the stall, if you want, wrap the meat to slide through the stall.. 
I would cook it to 195-205 ....   let rest for an hour or so... then slice..   You can lower the smoker temp to hold it for several hours, once fully cooked and tender..


----------



## vxooxv

Good point going through the side tongrt temp on meat. 

Where is the most effective place to place the probe to get accurate smoker temp?  I was thinking between bottom of brisket and drip pan??  If that’s the case then I was going to protrude the probe through the brisket so it would stick out an inch from the underside. 

Speaking of drip pan - should I put a little water in that or just go with the MES water / drip pan.


----------



## Rings Я Us

vxooxv said:


> Good point going through the side tongrt temp on meat.
> 
> Where is the most effective place to place the probe to get accurate smoker temp?  I was thinking between bottom of brisket and drip pan??  If that’s the case then I was going to protrude the probe through the brisket so it would stick out an inch from the underside.
> 
> Speaking of drip pan - should I put a little water in that or just go with the MES water / drip pan.



 The chamber temp probe close to the brisket should tell you close to the temp that your meat is feeling.
You can put the thicker part of the meat closer to a hot spot area or arrange so that the water or drip pan is blocking a little more heat where the thin part of the meat is.  Try to even the heat out so the thin area doesn't get done way faster.  It's not a must though.


----------



## berrya

berrya said:


> I just ordered a brisket from our local locker plant (Butcher Shop)... this will be my first brisket! I really enjoyed reading this thread and didn't even notice the original start date until I was 1/2 way through.   I was thinking about wrapping during the smoke so I can collect the juices to make an au jus... but now I don't know. Will I still be able to achieve the same thing when I wrap while letting it rest?
> 
> Thanks all and Happy Smoking!!!




BUMP


----------



## husker3in4

I dont think so. I just did a  brisket yesterday following this thread. You dont get any new juice (very very little) during the rest. You dont need to wrap during the cook, if you want to catch the juices you can put a double pan underneath. Like one pan over another with water between so the drippings dont dry up.


----------



## KevSher5020

husker3in4 said:


> I dont think so. I just did a  brisket yesterday following this thread. You dont get any new juice (very very little) during the rest. You dont need to wrap during the cook, if you want to catch the juices you can put a double pan underneath. Like one pan over another with water between so the drippings dont dry up.




Maybe you cooked yours too hot and fast. Mine always absorbs juices during the rest period, even leaves some on pan that I rest in my kitchen on.


----------



## travisty

First, ill say that this thread, or the tips in  here are for newbies who haven't quite figured out how they and or their smoker work. this is like a "best results for beginners" sort of method, so the other things people do should be taken separate from the thread IMHO (so take the rest here as an appendix, or more helpful info).

For some reason the resting period has become a debate, and I think part of that is that amazingribs dot com ran a publication about it being unnecessary, but I can tell you for sure, that not only is a resting period just common knowledge among every chef I've known (including all of my culinary schooling), but I can also say unequivocally that it does make a difference, if even only for tenderness sake.

I smoke about 2-5 briskets per week (in addition to other BBQ) for my catering business, and even more in the summer during competition season, and I can say that the ones I rest are always leagues better than the ones I don't. I always plan a rest period for my catering clients, because the ones where I haven't when I was starting out were never as good, as juicy or as tender. I've done it too many times each way to say that the rest isn't needed, or better.

I cook mine 50/50 hot and fast method and low and slow method depending on what times the events are (cause I don't want to be up all night, I only do the low and slow for evening parties), so I can also say that both methods, and more-so the hot and fast method the resting period makes a difference.
I honestly don't know what amazingribs people were doing or whether the test was flawed, cause I don't read the whole thing since I already know from experience it helps big time. This goes for all types of meat with the exception of fish IMHO.


----------



## noboundaries

travisty said:


> First, ill say that this thread, or the tips in  here are for newbies who haven't quite figured out how they and or their smoker work. this is like a "best results for beginners" sort of method, so the other things people do should be taken separate from the thread IMHO (so take the rest here as an appendix, or more helpful info).
> 
> For some reason the resting period has become a debate, and I think part of that is that amazingribs dot com ran a publication about it being unnecessary, but I can tell you for sure, that not only is a resting period just common knowledge among every chef I've known (including all of my culinary schooling), but I can also say unequivocally that it does make a difference, if even only for tenderness sake.
> 
> I smoke about 2-5 briskets per week (in addition to other BBQ) for my catering business, and even more in the summer during competition season, and I can say that the ones I rest are always leagues better than the ones I don't. I always plan a rest period for my catering clients, because the ones where I haven't when I was starting out were never as good, as juicy or as tender. I've done it too many times each way to say that the rest isn't needed, or better.
> 
> I cook mine 50/50 hot and fast method and low and slow method depending on what times the events are (cause I don't want to be up all night, I only do the low and slow for evening parties), so I can also say that both methods, and more-so the hot and fast method the resting period makes a difference.
> I honestly don't know what amazingribs people were doing or whether the test was flawed, cause I don't read the whole thing since I already know from experience it helps big time. This goes for all types of meat with the exception of fish IMHO.



I haven't read the Amazing Ribs article that says you don't have to rest a brisket, but that's just plain wrong.  Anyone with any experience can tell you how cooked beef muscle relaxes when rested properly. It's the "properly" part that can take some figuring out.  Heck, even with grilled steaks I can tell the difference between a 10 minute rest and a 30 minute rest.  Longer than 30 minutes on steaks doesn't seem to make a difference.  My briskets are always rested a minimum of an hour, 2-3 if I can manage.


----------



## travisty

noboundaries said:


> I haven't read the Amazing Ribs article that says you don't have to rest a brisket, but that's just plain wrong.  Anyone with any experience can tell you how cooked beef muscle relaxes when rested properly. It's the "properly" part that can take some figuring out.  Heck, even with grilled steaks I can tell the difference between a 10 minute rest and a 30 minute rest.  Longer than 30 minutes on steaks doesn't seem to make a difference.  My briskets are always rested a minimum of an hour, 2-3 if I can manage.


Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## McCann519

Loving all the tips and tricks for brisket on this one. I am going to have to save this for when I finally get around to smoking my first brisket :)


----------



## DanMcG

I just sent this thread to my son who is doing his first brisket tomorrow. Thanks Joel For posting your method of smoking a brisket, Saved me a bunch of typing. ;)


----------



## cooker613

Thanks for the tips. I’ve been learning a new smoker, kamado big joe, and your fat cap suggestion and the toothpick trick were great. Thanks again


----------



## remsr

I rest my brisket and my pork butts  wraped in stretch wrap and heavy duty tin foil in a cooler packed with towels over night. Mainly because I reach  internal temperature  around midnight. It still reads 135 140 in the morning and the result is melt in your mouth tender juicy brisket and butts I don’t do it any other way because this way works consistently. I have done many briskets and all of them have been the same tender and juicy from flat to point. If you like burnt ends don’t do it my way because you really can’t tell the difference between the flat end the point once it’s sliced.

Randy,


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

travisty said:


> First, ill say that this thread, or the tips in  here are for newbies who haven't quite figured out how they and or their smoker work. this is like a "best results for beginners" sort of method, so the other things people do should be taken separate from the thread IMHO (so take the rest here as an appendix, or more helpful info).
> 
> For some reason the resting period has become a debate, and I think part of that is that amazingribs dot com ran a publication about it being unnecessary, but I can tell you for sure, that not only is a resting period just common knowledge among every chef I've known (including all of my culinary schooling), but I can also say unequivocally that it does make a difference, if even only for tenderness sake.
> 
> I smoke about 2-5 briskets per week (in addition to other BBQ) for my catering business, and even more in the summer during competition season, and I can say that the ones I rest are always leagues better than the ones I don't. I always plan a rest period for my catering clients, because the ones where I haven't when I was starting out were never as good, as juicy or as tender. I've done it too many times each way to say that the rest isn't needed, or better.
> 
> I cook mine 50/50 hot and fast method and low and slow method depending on what times the events are (cause I don't want to be up all night, I only do the low and slow for evening parties), so I can also say that both methods, and more-so the hot and fast method the resting period makes a difference.
> I honestly don't know what amazingribs people were doing or whether the test was flawed, cause I don't read the whole thing since I already know from experience it helps big time. This goes for all types of meat with the exception of fish IMHO.


That article was mainly talking about resting steaks. In the article it explains the difference between "resting" and "holding" brisket. It says that the holding period is necessary to help make the meat more tender. It never says you should take a brisket directly off the cooker and start cutting.


----------



## solaryellow

So a very minor update, but in the last 5 years the only change I have made to this is to put the brisket in a pan once it hits 165* just to keep the bottom of the meat from getting hard.

I am surprisingly thrilled how many of you have adapted this simple idea to make your own perfect brisket. Even Dan's kid. :D


----------



## husker3in4

Do you put anything else in the pan with it? Broth? drippings? Do you cover the pan with foil?


----------



## solaryellow

No, there is more than enough rendering fat for that. In fact, there will be a lot of "juice" that you will need to be very careful removing the pan so you don't splash yourself or someone else and create some nasty burns.


husker3in4 said:


> Do you put anything else in the pan with it? Broth? drippings? Do you cover the pan with foil?


----------



## remsr

I also  refrigerate the juices so that I can remove the fat, then I warm the juices up and pour them over the sliced brisket. Adds flavor and juicyness. 

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Your way has always worked great for me I do add a bit of beef stock and rub to the pan because I’m used getting the drippings.

Randy


----------



## solaryellow

As long as it is working for you, I am glad this thread has helped so many. You guys rock!


----------



## ccpropilot

solaryellow said:


> As long as it is working for you, I am glad this thread has helped so many. You guys rock!



To bring this baby back to life, question regarding burnt ends. 

If I wanna take the point and make some meat candy, separate that and cube it. Sauce it. Hit it with a little rub. I’m doing that shortly after it gets off the smoker though, prior to foil and rest. Correct?


----------



## mneeley490

That's the way I do it. Wrap the flat and rest it. Meanwhile, the cubed point goes back into the smoker.


----------



## ccpropilot

mneeley490 said:


> That's the way I do it. Wrap the flat and rest it. Meanwhile, the cubed point goes back into the smoker.



Thanks! 

Been on a bit of a hiatus from smoking. WSM wore me out. Things about 7 years old and needs constant attention. Low and behold for my upcoming birthday I just got a new RT-700 bull! Burnt it in the other day, seasoned it, and I am going to give that baby the honor of cooking me up a perfect brisket! WSM brisket smokes were a pain, constant baby sitting. 

CANT WAIT to see this bull in action. Will be sure to post in the beef thread on Tuesday and Wednesday!


----------



## tgo0

solaryellow said:


> I have been meaning to post this for about 6 months but kept forgetting, something would get in the way, blah blah blah, etc. With the impending end of the world on Dec. 21st 2012 (and I am bored watching servers reboot at work) I figured I would throw it out there. My secret to great brisket is to not trim any fat off at all. There it is in all of its simplistic glory.
> 
> I have had some back channel discussions with some other members who also believe they make a great brisket and we have all arrived at the same conclusion separately. Trimming the fat is a pointless exercise that will actually diminish the final product. I would like to challenge those of you who are struggling with brisket to give this a try.
> 
> But what about all that fat you ask. What about it? I assume that you have a knife since you are trimming brisket to begin with. Rather than using it before you smoke the brisket, use it after the fact when you are serving the brisket. Unless you are turning your briskets into charcoal, if you don't trim the fat you will have a very moist brisket.
> 
> For those interested in how I make brisket, here you go.
> 
> My rub is very simple and consists of the following:
> 
> 1/3 cup kosher salt
> 
> 1/4 cup coarse ground black pepper
> 
> 1 TBS onion powder
> 
> 1 TBS granulated garlic
> 
> 1 TBS paprika
> 
> 1 1/2 TSP chipotle powder
> 
> My process is as follows:
> 
> While the smoker is coming up to temp I will apply rub to all surfaces of the brisket. Depending on the size of the brisket, you may need more or less rub than what I have posted above. The objective is not to use all the rub. A little bit goes a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the smoker has hit my desired temperature (usually 235*), I put the brisket on. I will then wait about 6 hours before putting a temp probe in the thickest part of the meat. And then I wait. When the IT hits 175* I will then check it hourly with a round toothpick. If the round toothpick slides in and out easily it is done (by easily I mean with virtually no effort). Sometimes that is 180* and other times it can be 195*. My point is that there is no perfect temperature to signal that it is done. Every brisket is different and understanding that is a crucial point.
> 
> Once the brisket is done I will double wrap it in heavy duty foil, cooler it, and let it rest for two hours. After that I will open it up and slice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not foil prior to completion or inject my briskets. At one time I had used both of these practices.



I’m smoking my first brisket Saturday and am going to give this a try and hopefully won’t screw it up too badly. 

My only questions are do you put fat side up or down? And do you have any preference of the flat or point being closest/furthest from the heat source?


----------



## noboundaries

In my WSM I put the fat side down toward the heat, the point toward the hottest part of my smoker. If I every use an offset, I'd do the same, but others put the fat side on top. Try it both ways and see what you like.

The reason I put the point toward the heat, or hottest side of my smoker, is that the point is so forgiving.


----------



## equinn

Great thread.  I am new, sort of, to smoking.  I say sort of because I've had my smoker for a while but haven't had the opportunity to use it for a while (life and all).  Anyway, I have done a couple of briskets, nothing spectacular.  So I am going to try this this weekend.  I know this is a newbie question, but I need to ask.  How do you separate the point from the flat?  I've only done flats, but I want to do a whole one this time.


----------



## gmc2003

If your separating towards the end of your cook the point and flat will tell you where to separate. 

Chris


----------



## husker3in4

Ever since I read this tread, my briskets have come out great. I use my own rub ( I like it a little sweeter) and I rub it down with olive oil before applying the rub, but other than that - I only trim the hard fat and leave the rest on, smoke it at 235 (fat side down for me) and put it in a pan at 160, uncovered with no added liquids, until its done. I do chucks the same way and they all turn out awesome! Ive tried wrapping with foil and butcher paper and neither turn out as good.


----------



## dmath

Solar
 Fat side up or down ? I know that's debated a lot. Just wondering how you do it with all the fat left on.


----------



## equinn

Just reporting back on the brisket I did this weekend based on this post.  I took the smoker out to our desert property to do the brisket out there - forgot all my thermometers, didn't even have the one for the smoker.  Just decided to time it instead.  Smoker was set at 230 degrees.  Started fat side down for 3 hours, flipped it, went another 3 hours, flipped in into a pan for 3 hours, and then flipped so the fat side was up at which point I added some consomme to the pan.  Let that go for 2 hours - started checking every hour with the toothpick.  It went about 16 hours total before the toothpick slid in smoothly.  Then I wrapped it in foil and towel and let it rest while I made ribs, so about 6 hours.  It was still hot when I unwrapped it.  I then trimmed the fat off and separated the point.  Yeah, I know I was supposed to do that before and cube it and put it back on the grill, but I decided to wait and I cubed it and sliced the flat all at the same time.  Y'all, it was the best brisket I have ever tasted, let alone made myself.  I kid you not, it was GONE in a matter of minutes.  12 lbs of brisket for 10 people + ribs and the whole family was in a food coma, lol.  I have lots of leftover ribs, but NO brisket.  BTW - used the same rub recipe from 

 solaryellow
.  Delicious.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## solaryellow

dmath said:


> Solar
> Fat side up or down ? I know that's debated a lot. Just wondering how you do it with all the fat left on.



Fat side up for me. 



equinn said:


> Just reporting back on the brisket I did this weekend based on this post.  I took the smoker out to our desert property to do the brisket out there - forgot all my thermometers, didn't even have the one for the smoker.  Just decided to time it instead.  Smoker was set at 230 degrees.  Started fat side down for 3 hours, flipped it, went another 3 hours, flipped in into a pan for 3 hours, and then flipped so the fat side was up at which point I added some consomme to the pan.  Let that go for 2 hours - started checking every hour with the toothpick.  It went about 16 hours total before the toothpick slid in smoothly.  Then I wrapped it in foil and towel and let it rest while I made ribs, so about 6 hours.  It was still hot when I unwrapped it.  I then trimmed the fat off and separated the point.  Yeah, I know I was supposed to do that before and cube it and put it back on the grill, but I decided to wait and I cubed it and sliced the flat all at the same time.  Y'all, it was the best brisket I have ever tasted, let alone made myself.  I kid you not, it was GONE in a matter of minutes.  12 lbs of brisket for 10 people + ribs and the whole family was in a food coma, lol.  I have lots of leftover ribs, but NO brisket.  BTW - used the same rub recipe from
> 
> solaryellow
> .  Delicious.  Thanks for posting this.



Glad you liked the rub! Congrats on the brisket!


----------



## flatbroke

DanMcG said:


> I just sent this thread to my son who is doing his first brisket tomorrow. Thanks Joel For posting your method of smoking a brisket, Saved me a bunch of typing. ;)


 sign him up.


----------



## solaryellow

So, anyone else tried this recently? This is still my go to for brisket and I am always thrilled to look back and see how many also employ this recipe. I actually give a link to this to those who ask me about brisket recipes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

solaryellow said:


> So, anyone else tried this recently? This is still my go to for brisket and I am always thrilled to look back and see how many also employ this recipe. I actually give a link to this to those who ask me about brisket recipes.


I haven't made a brisket in years but last time I did this is how I did it. Unfortunattely we prefer tri tip over brisket so its our go to cut for a roast.


----------

